# Obnoxious things to say to people who are trying to lose weight



## orion83uk

Morning/afternoon/evening PercC

So at the moment I'm on a diet (at probably the worst time of year) to try and loose around 14lbs... or at least until my 30" slim fit Levi jeans fit me comfortably again (whatever aligns best). Truth be told, I don't actually NEED to loose weight - currently a healthy BMI and body fat % - but, Levi jeans jokes aside, I just want to loose a bit to aid with running.

This got me thinking about a conversation I had a with a friend a couple of years back when we were both on a bit of a diet after having gained a bit: "What are the most patronising/obnoxious/shitty things you can say to someone on a diet?"

Of course, a Google search provides at least some answer to this with articles like this:

https://thoughtcatalog.com/chelsea-fagan/2015/04/7-obnoxious-things-people-say-to-you-when-you-start-losing-weight/

The one I use to really really hate though, which I use to hear way back when I was 19 (and was loosing weight because I genuinely at the time needed to - I was a fat teenager ) was:

"Oh you've done really well...but you don't need to loose anymore, you've done enough" (usually said with a serious tone).

So for those of you on a diet just now, or have previously been on one, what comments did you get from other people that were probably meant to be nice/helpful, but which pissed you off?


----------



## attic

"But it is simple. Just eat less and move more, it is a simple equation, that is all that is needed, the rest is just excuses."

or some version of that, people that think they are so much more rational and seeing through the cloud of advices and found the obvious and simple answer that people for some reason don't understand. Not as simple as that, if it was, very few would be overweight. If they were really so clearsighted they'd see that one would think...


----------



## GusWriter

People like to espouse following Atkins(low carb) as the can't miss. My wife had to go on very similar diet due to sugar levels, so I did the same. I can tell you not all people lose the same. I gained weight from eating so much animal protein, while she lost. When I tell them this they have gone to, "my doctor says I can eat all the meat I want."

Also, it's funny how people can be about it. My wife is actually around the middle range of ideal weight according to any medical based chart. But, her family will often act like she is malnourished, and will try to figure out how to put weight on her, which often goes against her low carb for medical reason needs.


----------



## tanstaafl28

@orion83uk

If people are trying to "loose" weight, in what direction are they loosing it? (Was that obnoxious enough?) 

Is that the UK way of saying "lose"? I seem to recall the UK and the United States are often considered:

"...Two countries separated by a common language." 

lose-losing-loser-lost

I am losing weight. I've been working on it since I nearly died due to an intestinal infection (diverticulitis). I'm down about 120 pounds since the beginning of 2019.


----------



## WickerDeer

I was gonna say--probably the most annoying would be to focus on spelling. 

Like "how 'loose' have you gotten your weight?" 

Or this is something I got chastised once for--asking about the measurement of my "waste." The responses I got. EW! Geeze people just let it go--I meant 'waist measurement,' okay?! :laughing: I didn't want to know about measuring waste!


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Necrofantasia

*[Insert invitations to restaurants, bakeries, breweries, pubs and Halloween and Christmas get togethers, here]*


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Dunno, but keep it up and maybe losing weight will instil you the determination to keep those things for yourself and not let the whole world know about you trying to lose weight.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Someone tried to tell me that by not eating as much, the body would go into "starvation mode" and weight would never be lost. A lot of weight was lost after I chose to eat less food. Big surprise. The only food group I cut out was soda.


----------



## orion83uk

@attic That is a good one. The "oh it's as simple as 123" crowd. Granted, if you're an able bodied person, more movement (i.e. exercise) will help (and personally speaking, exercise is a must when losing weight), but there is a bit more to it certainly.

@GusWriter The low carb thing just so happens to work really well for me, but I agree, everyone is different. I know people who have tried this approach and within a short time, they have kidney pains, despite keeping well hydrated...with water I may add and not a 2L bottle of diet coke. Sound like your wife is actually suffering from the "obnoxious comment" I suggested in the sense she has a goal which her family are against?

@tanstaafl28


> If people are trying to "loose" weight, in what direction are they loosing it? (Was that obnoxious enough?)


Just my poor spelling Doh! And if only it were just 'loose' and you could detach it. 
Congrats on 'losing' so much weight though over 2019. Thats' a fantastic amount and I hope you feel all the better for it. I hope my good wishes don't come across as obnoxious or condescending. Is that you nearing your goal? Glad you got over diverticulitis. I admit, I haven't heard of that condition before, but just Googled it and it wasn't pleasant reading!

@Reindeer of Santalales
I should probably be thankful I've only been given pelters by 2 people haha.

@Grandmaster Yoda


> starvation mode


Yeah I've heard that too, or you won't loose weight as fast as you expect + you'll be miserable + it isn't healthy. And more than likely, the weight will just pile back on when you start eating normally again (even if 'normal' is healthier than before).
Its amazing actually how much you can loose by just cutting sugary drinks (i.e. soda) and replacing it with water or dilute. I cut soda from my diet when I was 19, and aside from the odd occasion as a mixer for spirits, I've never gone back to drinking it. And I totally don't miss it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

orion83uk said:


> @tanstaafl28
> 
> Just my poor spelling Doh! And if only it were just 'loose' and you could detach it.
> Congrats on 'losing' so much weight though over 2019. Thats' a fantastic amount and I hope you feel all the better for it. I hope my good wishes don't come across as obnoxious or condescending. Is that you nearing your goal? Glad you got over diverticulitis. I admit, I haven't heard of that condition before, but just Googled it and it wasn't pleasant reading!


It was mostly because I developed severe diverticulitis in my large intestine and all of the sudden, I didn't really feel like eating. I started out the year eating whatever I wanted and not caring much about the consequences, then I had two attacks in the past 2 years and the third one was so bad I was hospitalized and off work for several months. They tried to knock it back with antibiotics until my kidneys started to fail, then they went in and cleaned me up with a surgical robot, and took some of my large intestine out with it. I've treated this as a *wakeup call* and taken steps to take better care of myself. I began to modify my diet and started walking 5 days a week. I've managed to walk over half-a-million steps since my operation back in June. I am feeling much better and I've lost 5 waist sizes in pants since the beginning of the year. I tell everyone, don't wait until your body starts breaking down on you, start taking better care of yourself NOW!


----------



## VinnieBob

Loose weight
What? Versus tight weight:laughing:
If you were/are over weight I would suggest you lose weight
Much like I lost one O in loose


----------



## Grey Wolf

It's better just to not comment on someone's weight or say something generic like, "yeah, you look great." My Fe and Fi are nowhere near developed enough to try to give people pep talks.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I was on my bike the other day and some men called out something along the lines of, "go fatty!"

I'm not THAT fat. But fat enough I suppose.

But REALLY?

At least I'm trying. I go cycling almost everyday and swimming 4 times a week. Go for walks.


I say to anyone who's trying to lose weight, by running or whatever it is. Good on you and keep it up.

I saw this really obese man doing laps around the oval the other day. And I thought, he's trying his best, why would someone have to make a remark towards him? At least he's trying. Better late than never. It doesn't help when people say, "Why didn't you try sooner?" (Sure we may think that _ourselves_​ but its different when other people say it. Its like they're being rude.)

Some people get deppressed, some people have body disorders, some people are just lazy but if they get to a point when they know they have to try. Why be negative towards them. Let's just hope they continue.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Not trying to lose weight, but for someone trying to bulk, I get called twink, skinny, gay, and told that I need to eat (as that isn't what I've been doing to get a billion calories for small gainz). Yeah, for having fast metabolism myself, I suppose I'm lucky for eating whatever I want and not gain weight easily, but gaining weight deliberately is a bitch and a nut hard. Billion calories for few pounds of muscles.


----------



## Rift

usually comments akin to how much money and time I'm wasting. . . 

how if I really loved myself / had self esteem / didn't care what people thought I wouldn't need to. 

and then on the other side.. 

the various gym cult members that are more aggressive than religious misisonaries.. that toss out their apocalyptic warnings of how nothing desired can be achieved unless you join their style / fad of workout.


----------



## crazitaco

Mostly it just annoys me when my coworkers who won't stop trying to offer me junkfood. They snack all day, so this is like a daily thing. They know darn well that I'm going to say no.


----------



## crazitaco

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I was on my bike the other day and some men called out something along the lines of, "go fatty!"
> 
> I'm not THAT fat. But fat enough I suppose.
> 
> But REALLY?
> 
> At least I'm trying. I go cycling almost everyday and swimming 4 times a week. Go for walks.
> 
> 
> I say to anyone who's trying to lose weight, by running or whatever it is. Good on you and keep it up.
> 
> I saw this really obese man doing laps around the oval the other day. And I thought, he's trying his best, why would someone have to make a remark towards him? At least he's trying. Better late than never. It doesn't help when people say, "Why didn't you try sooner?" (Sure we may think that _ourselves_​ but its different when other people say it. Its like they're being rude.)
> 
> Some people get deppressed, some people have body disorders, some people are just lazy but if they get to a point when they know they have to try. Why be negative towards them. Let's just hope they continue.


Fuck those people, and keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## anxa

"it's easy"


----------



## sheepysowner

“Go on, have a treat!”
“You’re not fat nor skinny, just fine!”
“Stop eating junk food/eat less!” (yes, at the end of the day we all have control over what we eat, but some people particularly struggle with self-control)
“Wow, you done [insert small amount of exercise]!”


----------



## islandlight

All of the above!


----------



## Charus

attic said:


> "But it is simple. Just eat less and move more, it is a simple equation, that is all that is needed, the rest is just excuses."
> 
> or some version of that, people that think they are so much more rational and seeing through the cloud of advices and found the obvious and simple answer that people for some reason don't understand. Not as simple as that, if it was, very few would be overweight. If they were really so clearsighted they'd see that one would think...


Oh my absolutely, those people make my blood boil so much. One thing I'd want less to face is a bunch of "Fake deep intellectuals" just being patronizing towards you.


----------



## LadyBlueShoes

Just because weight loss, or lack of weight gain, may be easy for one person due to their metabolism it's pretty ignorant to assume it's going to be exactly the same for someone else. Also, when you get older your metabolism slows. That reality might hit them hard. I'm mindful that my faster metabolism will likely not last. I always get a little frustrated when people don't try to understand something, or even fail to believe in something, until it happens to them. There is also emotional eating and that can very difficult to deal with. People who didn't know me before the last few years might have trouble believing it but I suffered from anxiety and depression as a young teenager.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I think the most annoying thing for me was that my dad chose to use the last 30 minutes that we both knew we'd ever see each other to lecture me about my weight. I had to tolerate it because I wasn't gonna see him again. It took me years to forgive him.


----------

